# Rising Moon (over water)



## PJM (Oct 24, 2021)

I went out to see the moon coming up over the horizon hoping to capture some interesting atmospheric effects.  This wasn't what I expected but still pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 24, 2021)

Interesting to say the least. #4 is my pic. Nice shooting.


----------



## PJM (Oct 24, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Interesting to say the least. #4 is my pic. Nice shooting.


Thanks Kirk.  I like the different atmospheric effects at the horizon.  The last time I was out I got more of an hourglass shape.  It's always different I guess.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 24, 2021)

Very interesting set!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 24, 2021)

Good set, not a UFO then.......


----------



## PJM (Oct 24, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> Very interesting set!


Thanks Jeff.


Jeff15 said:


> Good set, not a UFO then.......


I'm disappointed too.  Keep on looking.  Thanks.


----------

